# Show AF points in Lightroom?



## NicholasG

I think I know the answer to this question, but I thought I'd double check, because I'm a newbie 

In Aperture it is possible to show the camera's AF points and the active AF point(s) when looking at one or more photographs. Is that possible in Lightroom?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## clee01l

There is a 3rd party Plugin that does what you want.   I don't have a link to it atm.


----------



## happycranker

This is the one, I use. Works for Canon, Nikon and some Sony camera's.
Show Focus Points Plugin for Lightroom


----------



## NicholasG

Wow! Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Woodbutcher

That plug in works, but remember if you are half pressing the shutter to get a focus lock and recomposing then it will show the focus point that was used to get focus, but it won't be over the part of the subject where it was when it obtained focus.  When in the continuous focus mode on your camera it will always be correct.  Hopefully that made sense.

When I'm taking pictures of people I will regularly focus on the eye with a half shutter press, hold it and move the camera slightly.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

And another warning: the file can not be altered, then the focus-point-information will be lost.
For example when you are using a DNG workflow (like i do) then this information is lost also.
And not al camera's are supported (like the Nikon D850)


----------



## Wernfried

Here is another one: musselwhizzle/Focus-Points
However, it does not work on Windows.


----------



## Zenon

Woodbutcher said:


> That plug in works, but remember if you are half pressing the shutter to get a focus lock and recomposing then it will show the focus point that was used to get focus, but it won't be over the part of the subject where it was when it obtained focus.  When in the continuous focus mode on your camera it will always be correct.  Hopefully that made sense.
> 
> When I'm taking pictures of people I will regularly focus on the eye with a half shutter press, hold it and move the camera slightly.



Same goes for AI Servo. The indicated point is not always where the actual focus took place.


----------

